# Marriot Aruba Surf Club Oceanside?



## michamato (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi

I am looking into purchasing a Marriot Aruba Surf Club.  I know they have 4 different views, Garden, Oceanside, Oceanview, and Oceanfront.  

Does anyone have an Oceanside that can tell me what the difference is between that and an Oceanview? Would you still purchase and Oceanside?   Looks like the Oceanside is closer to the beach, while the Oceanview, looks like it is on the buildings closer to the back.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gores95 (Jul 23, 2007)

Check out this thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49011&highlight=surf+club+building+location

Our TS is Oceanside which is preferable (and more expensive) than Oceanview!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 23, 2007)

We bought oceanside. OS is in the first building, closest to the beach. Two reasons I like it better: first, the views are better, being closer to the beach. OV units are in the second and third buildings. Secondly, it is closer and, esp. since my parents generally travel with us, it is more convenient walking back and forth. For me, the difference was and is worth it, esp. if you are intending to use it most years. I am glad I spent the few thousand more to get OS rather than OV and would do it again.

That said, regardless of which view, it is a beautiful resort. Even most of the GV units will have a lovely view, with the exception of a small number on the lower floors of the second building which face the Ocean Club side. I actually am toying with the idea of purchasing a second unit there for extended family use in the future when I may need more than one unit and for trading. I'm weighing if my use would exceed my trading (because it is an expensive trader), but if I do buy another I will likely buy a GV or possibly an OV because of the cost difference.


----------



## michamato (Jul 23, 2007)

Great, well that makes it easy Oceanside it is, for some reason I thought it was less preferable than Oceanview, but when I looked at the map, I knew I would like to be closer to the beach.  We have 3 small children so that will work out for us.  Thanks for the links to the other thread too!!!


----------



## m61376 (Jul 23, 2007)

The reson for the confusion is that different Marriott resorts designate OV and OS differently. In some resorts you are right and OV is preferable. In Aruba OS is definitely preferable (the best is OF and I would love one of those, but even resale you are talking >10K difference in price).


----------



## laxmom (Jul 23, 2007)

m61376 said:


> The reson for the confusion is that different Marriott resorts designate OV and OS differently. In some resorts you are right and OV is preferable. *In Aruba OS is definitely preferable (the best is OF and I would love one of those, but even resale you are talking >10K difference in price).*





Not to mention that there are only, what 12 or 14 OF units at this resort they would demand a premium.  Plus it is just an awesome resort.


----------



## michamato (Jul 23, 2007)

Well....... I am very excited about my purchase I hope I pass through ROFR, which from the research I have done, and with the very helpful TUG users, I am not so sure that is going to happen.  If it doesn't I will just try again.

Can't wait to say that I am an Aruba Surf Club owner!!!!


----------

